# Two black dogs.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

This pic I got of my two black dogs today just cracks me up.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What the hell are those?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> What the hell are those?


Farm animals? 

I'm inclined to think snow geese, with the closer one being a juvenile.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dirty birds









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> What the hell are those?


I'm only on my phone, did it make the pic huge again on computers?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha ha! I knew they were juvie snows, just didn't think they were that far South yet. Heck they are just starting to show up here now.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

There were 3 down here on the 14 of October during the youth hunt and the last week of September there were 30 specs that hung around 2 weeks. I shot those this afternoon at the farm back home. Just got back. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

We saw at least 250 snows last night, crazy how each year it seems like there are a few more coming through. Maybe in 10 years we will have enough that it will be worth it to target them in the fall.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta love that old Remington Wingmaster


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great shoot!!

I had to drive 900 miles to get into them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Going 3 for 3 on snows with a pump 28 is total perfection!! You have gone above and beyond expert status for sure. Awesome shooting


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Great shoot!!
> 
> I had to drive 900 miles to get into them.


Ya but I'd give up these 3 or 4 at a time for 10,000 at once you get to be under. That's just cool!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Going 3 for 3 on snows with a pump 28 is total perfection!! You have gone above and beyond expert status for sure. Awesome shooting


 just luck man. They were just right. Tried to get number 4 that was with them but couldn't get the shell in quick enough lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well they crossed the border last night. My daughter and I had one fly over us this morning but a little to high for my duck loads. 2 were killed by one hunter this morning in a blind close to us. Then 50 were seen by another hunter headed south and a good buddy and I killed this 4 pack tonight over the blocks. Man I love migration time!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Just for those interested in the 28 gauges, the new vipor g2 got to go tonight producing a sweet triple. This one is the 26" barrel and just handles like a dream. My other is the 30" sporting model and after trying it a few times I decided it was just to long for waterfowl hunting and just better for upland and clay shooting with the longer barrel.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice Utah geese!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice Utah geese!


Lol, I'll let you know when I report the band's. Got a small white goose shoot lined up for morning but I'll guarantee their not utah or even US geese

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great pics. 

My buddy bought a 28 Viper before the Canada trip. Its a very nice looking and handling gun. It appeared to better quality than the SA-08.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Wow! You've shot a lot of geese in the last 3 days.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well we got 4 of the 5. Waiting for some grey geese now.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Man you are on fire. 

The picture of the snow decoys reminds me of pickleweed decoys.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on white geese i think that most white geese i seen shot down there . I saw two big flight snow heading south tonight


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Man you are on fire.
> 
> The picture of the snow decoys reminds me of pickleweed decoys.


 Ok you've got to explain now? I'm not familiar with pickle weed decoys.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> Nice job on white geese i think that most white geese i seen shot down there . I saw two big flight snow heading south tonight


Good I've got Friday off and hoping for one more good shoot. We seen one lone migrator tonight but that was it. Hope they stop in so we can say hi

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> Ok you've got to explain now? I'm not familiar with pickle weed decoys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Its a decoy with just a head and neck with no body on a wood dowel.


----------

